# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من أروع ما نظمه شاعر في مناجاة ربه (قد خدمتها بنفسي لنفاستها)

## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال الإمام عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله السهيلي رحمه الله، منشداً لنفسه:

1.   يا من يرى ما في الضمير ويسمع
أنت المعد لكل ما يتوقع
2.   يا من يرجَّى للشدائد كلها
يا من إليه المشتكى والمفزع
3.   يا من خزائن {رزقه}(1) في قول: "كن"
امنن فإن الخير عندك أجمع
4.   مالي سوى فقري إليك وسيلة
{فبالافتقار}(2) إليك {فقري أدفع}(3)
5.   مالي سوى قرعي لبابك حيلة
فلئن رددت فأي باب أقرع(4)
6.   {ومن الذي}(5) أدعو وأهتف باسمه
إن كان فضلك عن {فقيرك}(6) يمنع
7.   حاشا {لمجدك}(7) أن {يقنِّط}(8) عاصياً
الفضل أجزل والمواهب أوسع
8.   ثم الصلاة على النبي وآله
خير الأنام ومن به يستشفع(9)


(1) في الديباج: (ملكه).

(2) في الشذرات: (وبالافتقار).

(3) في الوافي: (ربي أضرع).

(4) أتى هذا البيت في الشذرات قبل البيت الذي قبله.

(5) في الشذرات، والمرآة، والغربال: (من ذا الذي).

(6) في نسخة: (فقيرٍ).

(7) في النفح، والصفوة، والمرآة: (لجودك). وفي التدوين: (لفضلك) ولعلها الصواب.

(8) في الشذرات، والمرآة، والتدوين، والغربال، والبغية، والديباج: (تقنط).

(9) هذا البيت لم يرد إلا في الديباج فقط.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

شيخنا السكران التميمي جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك وخذ هذه الفائد من احد تلاميذك:
وايضاً قد اورد ابن كثير هذه القصيدة في ترجمته للسهيلي في البداية والنهاية ج12 وليس فيها البيت الاخير

----------


## طالبة العلم

> 1.   يا من يرى ما في الضمير ويسمع
> أنت المعد لكل ما يتوقع
> 2.   يا من يرجَّى للشدائد كلها
> يا من إليه المشتكى والمفزع
> 3.   يا من خزائن {رزقه}(1) في قول: "كن"
> امنن فإن الخير عندك أجمع
> 4.   مالي سوى فقري إليك وسيلة
> {فبالافتقار}(2) إليك {فقري أدفع}(3)
> 5.   مالي سوى قرعي لبابك حيلة
> ...


أبيات مؤثرة و مبكية ..

جزاك الله خيرًا على خدمتك لهذه المنظومة و إفادتنا به ..

لقد دونتها في كناشتي ،  وأردت قبل حفظها أن أسألك عن تشكيل كلمتين :
الأولى : في البيت الثاني .. هل ( يُرجى ) بضم المثناة التحتانية وتشديد الجيم بالفتح ..أم ماذا ؟
الثانية : في البيت السادس ( يمنع ) أهي مبنية للمجهول لنضم أولها أم لا فنفتحه ؟ 

ولو تشكلها كلها يكون أفضل و أكمل لعملك ..

فائدة :
 الرامهرمزي [م.الفاصل 608]
 : قال أصحابنا : ( إنما يُشكَل ما يُشكِل ).
وقال العراقي : 
وينبغي إعجام مايستعجم* وشكل مايشكل لا مايفهم 
_ ولكن قال عياض ينبغي شكل مالا يشكل أيضًا ( لاسيما للمبتدئ فإنه لا يميز ما أشكل ممما لايشكل )الإلماع 150 
- و إذا حملنا الإشكال الذي ذكره الرامهرمزي وغيره على العموم [ سواء أ شكل على المنتهي أم المبتدئ ] صار القولان _في التحقيق _ متفقين .

المرجع : زاد طالب العلم ..

للفائدة أيضًا  : سألت شيخي هل لي أن أناجي ربي بأبيات شعرية في صلاتي ؟ 
فقال في نفسي شيء من ذلك يابنتي ...

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكم الله خيرًا أخي المُكرم ..


> للفائدة أيضًا : سألت شيخي هل لي أن أناجي ربي بأبيات شعرية في صلاتي ؟ 
> فقال في نفسي شيء من ذلك يابنتي ...


تأثرتُ من كلمتكِ غاية الأثر ..
حفظكِ الله أُخيتي وحفظ شيخكِ ونفع بعلمه ..
وأدعوكِ لحمد الله وشكره على هذه النعمة ..
أن يسّر الله لكِ طلب العلم على يدي شيخ ..
والحمد لله رب العالمين ..

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

بارك الله فيك أخي السكرن التميمي

----------


## الورقات

> للفائدة أيضًا : سألت شيخي هل لي أن أناجي ربي بأبيات شعرية في صلاتي ؟ 
> فقال في نفسي شيء من ذلك يابنتي ...


شكر الله لك، كان في نفسي هذا السؤال لفترة وكنت أود سؤال المشايخ عنه .


والمرجع المذكور : " زاد طالب العلم " أهو اسمٌ لكتاب أو المقصود خدمة الجوال ؟

----------


## طالبة العلم

> والمرجع المذكور : " زاد طالب العلم " أهو اسمٌ لكتاب أو المقصود خدمة الجوال ؟


خدمة الجوال ..

----------


## طالبة العلم

> جزاكم الله خيرًا أخي المُكرم ..
> 
> تأثرتُ من كلمتكِ غاية الأثر ..
> حفظكِ الله أُخيتي وحفظ شيخكِ ونفع بعلمه ..
> وأدعوكِ لحمد الله وشكره على هذه النعمة ..
> أن يسّر الله لكِ طلب العلم على يدي شيخ ..
> والحمد لله رب العالمين ..


الحمد لله على النعمة . أسأل الله لي ولكِ الثبات ..

للفائدة :

راجعي أختي الغالية _ كرمًا لا أمرًا_ هذا الرابط ( مشاركة رقم 10 ) ..
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=27592

----------


## الورقات

وهناك قصيدة قريبة من هذه وهي " عائيةٌ " أيضا - إن صح التعبير - ( ابتسامة ) 

مطلعها : 
يا من له تعنو الوجوه وتخشعُ * ولأمره كل الخلائقِ تخضعُ
أعنو إليك بجبهةٍ لم أحْنِها * إلا لوجهك ساجداً أتضرعُ
وإليك أبسط كف ذلٌ لم تكن * يوماً لغير سؤال فضلك تُرفعُ
أنا من علمت المذنب العاصي الذي * عظمت خطاياه فجاءك يُهرعُ 
كم ساعة فرطت فيها مسرفاً * وأضعتُها في زائلٍ لا ينفعُ
كم بتُ ليلي كله متثاقلا * وذوو التقى حولي قيامٌ رُكعُ 
كم بال في أُذنيَّ شيطانُ الكرى * فإذا الصباح على نؤوم يطلعُ
كم زينت لي النفس سوء فعالها * فأطعتها ضعفا فبئس الطَـيِّعُ
كم وسوس الخناس في صدري فلم * يجد الذي يعلو قفاه ويصفعُ
كم أقرأ الايات لو نزلت على * شم الجبال رأيتَها تتصدعُ
مالي أُردد وعدها ووعيدها * ما رق قلبي أو جرى لي مدمعُ 
كم من نفوسٍ بالهدى ذكرتُها * فمضت كما يمضي الجواد المسرعُ 
أيقظتها للخير حين تركتُني * في غفلة الدنيا أتيه وأرتعُ
يا حسرتا ! أعظ الأنامَ فليتَني * نفسي وعظتُ فوعظ نفسيَ أنفعُ 


يارب حكمتك اقتضتني مذنباً * لأجيءَ بابك أستجيرُ وأضرعُ
فترى عُبيدَك تائباً مستغفراً * وأراك غفاراً لذنب يَفظُعُ
أنا إن عصيتُ فذاك مِن نقصي، ومَن * غير الأله له الكمال الأرفعُ ؟
يارب أنت خلقتَني من طينةٍ * ومن الذي لأصوله لا ينزعُ ؟! 
لولا هداك ونفحةٌ عُلويةٌ * أودعتَها روحي لكان المصرعُ 
فبها أصول على الترابِ ترفُعاً * وبها أُحلقُ حين تصفو الأضلُعُ
الطين يجذبُني إليه بشدةٍ ! * والروح تُصعِدُني إليك وترفعُ
فإذا ارتقيتُ إلى رضاك

----------


## الورقات

وهناك قصيدة قريبة من هذه وهي " عائيةٌ " أيضا ( ابتسامة ) :


يا من له تعنو الوجوه وتخشعُ * ولأمره كل الخلائقِ تخضعُ
أعنو إليك بجبهةٍ لم أحْنِها * إلا لوجهك ساجداً أتضرعُ
وإليك أبسط كف ذلٌ لم تكن * يوماً لغير سؤال فضلك تُرفعُ
أنا من علمت المذنب العاصي الذي * عظمت خطاياه فجاءك يُهرعُ 
كم ساعة فرطت فيها مسرفاً * وأضعتُها في زائلٍ لا ينفعُ
كم بتُ ليلي كله متثاقلا * وذوو التقى حولي قيامٌ رُكعُ 
كم بال في أُذنيَّ شيطانُ الكرى * فإذا الصباح على نؤوم يطلعُ
كم زينت لي النفس سوء فعالها * فأطعتها ضعفا فبئس الطَـيِّعُ
كم وسوس الخناس في صدري فلم * يجد الذي يعلو قفاه ويصفعُ
كم أقرأ الايات لو نزلت على * شم الجبال رأيتَها تتصدعُ
مالي أُردد وعدها ووعيدها * ما رق قلبي أو جرى لي مدمعُ 
كم من نفوسٍ بالهدى ذكرتُها * فمضت كما يمضي الجواد المسرعُ 
أيقظتها للخير حين تركتُني * في غفلة الدنيا أتيه وأرتعُ
يا حسرتا ! أعظ الأنامَ فليتَني * نفسي وعظتُ فوعظ نفسيَ أنفعُ 


***

يارب حكمتك اقتضتني مذنباً * لأجيءَ بابك أستجيرُ وأضرعُ
فترى عُبيدَك تائباً مستغفراً * وأراك غفاراً لذنب يَفظُعُ
أنا إن عصيتُ فذاك مِن نقصي، ومَن * غير الأله له الكمال الأرفعُ ؟
يارب أنت خلقتَني من طينةٍ * ومن الذي لأصوله لا ينزعُ ؟! 
لولا هداك ونفحةٌ عُلويةٌ * أودعتَها روحي لكان المصرعُ 
فبها أصول على الترابِ ترفُعاً * وبها أُحلقُ حين تصفو الأضلُعُ
الطين يجذبُني إليه بشدةٍ ! * والروح تُصعِدُني إليك وترفعُ
فإذا ارتقيتُ إلى رضاك فغايتي * وإذا حبطتُ فدائماً أتطلعُ 

*** 

هو الابتلاءُ عليه قام وجودُنا * وبه نُهيأُ للخلود ونُصنَعُ 
النار بالشهواتِ خُفت فتنةً * فليمرح الفُجارُ وليتمتعوا
أما الجنانُ فإنها محفوفةٌ * بمكارهٍ تُدمي الفوائدَ وتوجِعُ
الزادُ قلَّ ! والديار بعيدةٌ! * والظَهرُ نضوٌ ، والرفيقُ مضيَّعُ
وهناك قُطاعُ الطريق طوائفاً * شتى، تُضِلُ عن المراد وتقطعُ 
إبليسُ يُغوي ، والهوى شَرَكٌ له * والعَيْشُ يُغري ، والأماني تخدعُ 
وهناك قُطاعٌ عُتاةٌ أعلنوا * حرباً تُخيفُ السائرينَ وتُفزِعُ !
جرؤوا عليكَ ، وأنت تحلِمُ عنهمو ! * ولكل شيءٍ عند ربي مرجِعُ 
هذي الطريقُ وإنها لمخوفةٌ * ربِّ اهدني واعن ، عسى لا أُقطَعُ

*** 

يارب عبدك عند بابك واقفٌ * يدعوك دعوة من يخاف ويطمعُ
فإذا خشيتُ فقد عصيتُك جاهلاً * وإذا رجوتُ فإن عفوك أوسعُ 
يارب إن أكُ في الحقوقِ مفرطاً * فلأنتَ أبصرُ بالقلوب وأسمعُ
بين الجوانحِ خافقٌ يهوى التُقى * ويضيق كُرهاً بالذنوبِ ويجزعُ
ويُحب ذكرك ، والقلوب إذا خلتْ * من ذكر ربي فهو بُورٌ بْلقَعُ
 ولكم ذكرتُك خالياً فوجدتُني * والقلب في وجلٍ وعينيَ تدمعُ
هل لي رجاءٌ إنني ممن دعوا * يوماً إليك وقال : توبوا وارجعوا ؟!
وحملتُ مصباح الهدايةِ مرشداً * أهناك كالقرآن نورٌ يسطعُ ؟!
ومشيتُ في ركب الهداةِ وإن أكن * وأبطئتُ في طلب الكمال ، وأسرعوا
حسبي أُحِـبُّهُمُ وأقفوا خَطْوَهم * ولكم أرى حُب الأكابر يَشفعُ
يارب مالي غير بابِك مفزعٌ * آوي إليه إذا يَعزُ المفزعُ
مالي سوى دمعي إليك وسيلةٌ * وضراعتي، ولمن سوالك سأضرعُ؟!
إن لم أقف في الباب راجيَ رحمةٍ * فلأيِّ بابٍِ غير بابك أقرعُ؟!
إن لم يكن مني الذنوب ومنك أن * تعفو ، فأين اسمُ العفوِّ المُطمِعُ؟!
أين الغفور؟ وأين رحمتهُ التي * وسعت جميع الخلق؟ أين الموسِعُ؟!
هذا أوان العفو ، فاعفوا تفضلاً * يامن له تعنو الوجوه وتخشعُ



 وهذه القصيدة هي للدكتور يوسف القرضاوي ، أنشأها وهو معتقل اعتقالاً انفرادياً في مبنى المخابرات المصرية ، في صيف 1962 م ، وهي مذكوره في كتابه "ابتهالات ودعوات".


( عذرا لقد ضغطتُ على " أضف الرد " خطأً قبل أن أكمل مشاركتي !
فليت أحد المشرفين يحذف المشاركة السابقة الناقصة ويُبقي هذه مشكوراً )

----------


## الفهد

رائع .
يبدو أنّ القصيدة ناقصة !
أذكرُ فيه بيتاً : وإن حضرَ الإخوانُ للذكرِ والبُكا *** حضرتُ كأني لاعبٌ مُتفرِجُ

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا ووفقكم لمرضاته على هذا الجهد الطيب وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## السكران التميمي

بارك الله في الجميع واحدا واحدا، وجزاكم الله عني وعن إخوتكم خير الجزاء آمين

وبالنسبة لطلبك أخيتي (طالبة العلم) فهو موجود في المرفق مشكولة مضبوطة.

حفظكم الله تعالى جميعا

----------


## طالبة العلم

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على إجابتك لطلبي ... أسأل الله أن ينفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين ..

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

أخي السكران التميمي.

أبيات إيمانية صادقة العاطفة .. أسأل الله أن يجزيك على نقلها خير الجزاء ..

ولكن؛ من باب زيادة الكمال لها وددت التنبيه على إحدى الأشطر غير المستقيمة ..

وهو قول الشاعر: فبالافتقار إليك فقري أدفع ..

لأن البيت من الكامل : (متفاعلن متفاعلن متفاعلن)..

وقولك ذلك يلزم الكسر, لزيادة حرف قبل التفعيلة الأولى!..

ولسلامة الشطر, يمكنك قول: 
بالافتقار إليك فقري يدفع 
شريطة أن تكون ألف ((الافتقار)) ألف قطع لا وصل .. وذلك جائز في الضرورات الشعرية!.. 

بورك فيكم.

----------


## عصام البشير

> وهو قول الشاعر: فبالافتقار إليك فقري أدفع ..
>  لأن البيت من الكامل : (متفاعلن متفاعلن متفاعلن)..
>  وقولك ذلك يلزم الكسر, لزيادة حرف قبل التفعيلة الأولى!..
>  ولسلامة الشطر, يمكنك قول: 
> بالافتقار إليك فقري يدفعشريطة أن تكون ألف ((الافتقار)) ألف قطع لا وصل .. وذلك جائز في الضرورات الشعرية!.. 
> 
> بورك فيكم.


بارك الله فيكم
- الوزن سليم بقوله (فبالافتقار). أعد النظر بارك الله فيك.
- القصيدة (عينية) لا (عائية) كما قالت إحدى الأخوات الكريمات.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

صدقت أخي عصام!..
لم ألحظ ذلك إلا الآن..

قرأتها بطريقة أوهمت الكسر.. القراءة الصحيحة لها على كتابة العروضيين: فَبِلِفْتقار..
وأنا قرأتها: فبل افتقار

مما أوهم الكسر,, 

أعتذر وأشكرك

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بوركـتم

----------


## أبوأسيد السندي

..جـزاك الله خيــــر..

----------


## أبو سلمى المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
هذه قصيدة ناجيت فيها ربي أن يعفو عني وأن يشفي ولدي الصغير (مصطفى)..
يا رجائي
إليـكَ إلَهي عُروجُ دعـائي
فأنتَ مَلاذي ، وَ فِيكَ رَجائي
إلَهي وقَصْدي  ومالِكَ أمري
وعِزِّي وَجَاهِي ورَحْبَ هنائي
أنا نَبْـتةٌ   صَنَـعَتْهَا يَـداكَ
وَجُدْتَ  بغَيْثٍ ، فكانَ نَمائي
لكَ الفضلُ والحمدُ دوماً إلهي
وذُلِّي  وحُـبِّي  وكلُّ انتمائي
أنا الْمُذنبُ التائبُ الْمُستجيرُ
بركنِـكَ يا أرحمَ الرُّحَـماءِ
بُـلِيتُ  ، ولكنَّـها نِعْمَـةٌ 
وقُـرْبَى إليْـكَ  بزيِّ بَـلاءِ
ورُبَّ ابتـلاءٍ عَطـاياهُ خيرٌ 
وعُقْباهُ  نُعْمَى ، وحُسْنُ جزاءِ
فيا وَاهِـباً  كُلَّ خَيْرٍ وبَلوى
لكَ الْحمْدُ  ذا الْمَنِّ  والابتلاءِ
ويا سامِعاً  كُلَّ بَثٍّ  ونَجْوى
إليْـكَ رَفَعْتُ أكُفَّ الدُّعـاءِ
أمولايَ .. غُصْني الصَّغيرُ عليلٌ
فَجُدْ  يا رَجائي بغَيْثِ شـفاءِ
فإنَّ الشِّـفاءَ  شِـفاؤك ربِّي
سَـرَى ، لَمْ يغادرْ خَيالاً لداءِ
نَعَمْ قد سَرَى ،  فهـذا يقيني 
وظَـنِّي بربِّي  كَـريمِ العطاءِ
بِمَـنِّك تَرْفَـعُ كُلَّ ابْتِـلاءٍ
وإنْ شِئْتَ  تشْـفِي بغيرِ دواءِ
فأتمِمْ لغصني الصغيرِ الشِّـفاءَ
يُسَـبِّحْ بِحمْـدِكَ أهلَ الثناءِ
وصَلِّ  إلهي  وسَلِّمْ  وبـارِكْ
على الْمصطفى  سَيِّدِ  الأنبياءِد. محمود (أبو سلمى المصري)

----------

